# Aphrodite Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Dec 14, 2021)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 19889


Based around a Circuit that has been Kloned to death!


----------



## szukalski (Jul 8, 2022)

Finished this one last night, but not boxed yet. She's a nice one, pretty useful.


----------



## apc42069 (Jul 14, 2022)

Anyone have the BOM for this bish laying around? 

thanks in advance-


----------

